# PRINTING THE USC APPLICATION



## neetster (Dec 7, 2006)

For the film school portion, you need to send a printed version of the USC application.  But I can't figure out how the hell to view the whole application so I can print it. 

Can anyone help me out?  I need a quick response so I can finish it tonight and send it tomorrow!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm assuming it's more complicated than the PDFs on this page, right?


----------



## neetster (Dec 7, 2006)

I applied online.


----------



## neetster (Dec 7, 2006)

So I guess it is more complicated.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Dec 8, 2006)

actually its not complicated at all.  When you log in to the online application... there is a button link titled "print application" which you are suppose to click.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Dec 8, 2006)

wow, nice work kurt. I didn't see that button at all. I basically printed every page and then sent them a copy of all my essays on a seperate sheet. I don't think they really care too much, since if you wanted you could just indicate you applied online. I have a feeling its just so that they can read your regular essays.


----------



## ajadler (Dec 9, 2006)

they actually dont need the regular essays... it says on the usc cinema website that you can just write a note saying that you couldnt print your online application and you'll be fine


----------



## CC Chainey (May 19, 2007)

omg, you're KIDDING. there was a print application button?? i did it page by page, with some stuff copy-pasted into word, and my whole stack was so thick i had to go to Staples to get it stapled. wow.

i couldn't apply online because i applied to 2 majors

but hey, it was worth it, i got in


----------

